
The 10k-Year Clock Is a Waste of Time - woodhull
https://www.wired.com/story/the-10000-year-clock-is-a-waste-of-time/
======
pmdulaney
An article in WIRED that opines that the 10,000 Year Clock being built in
association with The Long Now Foundation is a waste of time. Ho hum, you
think. But on a social ecology level this story is massive. I've been
following the Whole Earth / Stewart Brand / Kevin Kelly / Wired phenomenon
since the 1970's. For WIRED to publish an article ridiculing the 10,000 Year
Clock is like Planned Parenthood opining that New York's new abortion law is
an offense against the sanctity of human life.

The only sense I can make of this is that the animus against Jeff Bezos trumps
everything.

